# 2019 Rogue:No communication with Radar module B2724-23



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

The scanner cannot talk to the Sound Navigation & Ranging module and keeps throwing B2724-23.

When I scanned one of the modules (I think it was Radar) on my 2019 Rogue SL a month ago, there were a bunch of confirmed codes.









Since the parking sensors were functioning properly, I saved the report and cleared the error codes to see what comes back.

A few days later and also yesterday when I scanned the same module again, this one keeps coming back: B2724-23 Sonar Control Unit (ECU Sound Navigation & Ranging).










Then I tried to connect my scanner directly to the Sound Navigation & Ranging. It didn’t connect. Battery is in good condition, voltage is above 12.3 but sometimes when I am scanning the car, (the voltage drops below 12 like 11.7 but the car starts without issue).

I visually inspected the sonar module which is located in the trunk behind the black plastic wall on the driver side, and it looked clean and in good condition (access is hard, ECU photographed while in place behind the trunk wall):










Questions:
Is this ECU supposed to communicate with a scanner? Or this is an issue/malfunction?

Why error code B2724-23 comes back even though the parking sensors appear to be functioning properly?

Anyone familiar with this code and is there a potential that it's going to develop to a bigger issue?
Is this related to rear traffic alert RTA function at all?

Appreciate your response very much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yes, the Sonar should be addressable on a '19. B2724 is a "mystery code" that apparently isn't listed in the ESM, the failsafe list skips from 2723 to 2725. With all the new and revised electronics, that isn't unusual in recent ESM's. We probably encounter some new mystery code once every couple of months and usually end up on the phone with TechLine looking for an explanation. To complicate matters, your scanner isn't making it clear whether the DTC is being recorded in the ADAS module (the "master" for driver assistance systems) or the Sonar Controller. If it's in ADAS then it probably means the Sonar Controller may work but isn't communicating, which might indicate a CAN wiring issue and not a hardware failure. If it's in the Sonar, then it's probably a "death code" for an internal fault.


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Yes, the Sonar should be addressable on a '19. B2724 is a "mystery code" that apparently isn't listed in the ESM, the failsafe list skips from 2723 to 2725. With all the new and revised electronics, that isn't unusual in recent ESM's. We probably encounter some new mystery code once every couple of months and usually end up on the phone with TechLine looking for an explanation. To complicate matters, your scanner isn't making it clear whether the DTC is being recorded in the ADAS module (the "master" for driver assistance systems) or the Sonar Controller. If it's in ADAS then it probably means the Sonar Controller may work but isn't communicating, which might indicate a CAN wiring issue and not a hardware failure. If it's in the Sonar, then it's probably a "death code" for an internal fault.


Thanks VStar!

I tested the sonar yesterday. It can detect objects as far as 6 ft. All sensors can detect objects.

Found this FSM for 2016 Maxima AM-0A36-U0-713A-16.book(SN.fm) (my4dsc.com) The diagnosis procedure says replace the sonar control unit. 
I am going to unplug the cable from the unit and check the parking sensor functions and scan for codes.

Here is the report I saved from the first time I got this code. All other codes disappeared after clearing.
.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Good intuition. Yes, the code likely means the same thing for any Nissan sonar controller, so if it's a "dead bug" code for a Max then it probably means a dead bug on your ride as well. Good work!


----------



## AlphaBetaUser (Mar 21, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> Good intuition. Yes, the code likely means the same thing for any Nissan sonar controller, so if it's a "dead bug" code for a Max then it probably means a dead bug on your ride as well. Good work!


I guess I am chasing something nonexistent here (my scan tool is a cheap wifi scan tool which probably cannot read everything, only good for obvious stuff i guess). I disconnected the Sonar control unit and got some other codes related to Sonar. My parking sensors stopped working and got an alert on dash. 

So closing this for now, and will bring it up during my dealer visit if it develops into a problem. 

Thanks again VStar for sharing your knowledge and experience!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

AlphaBetaUser said:


> I guess I am chasing something nonexistent here (my scan tool is a cheap wifi scan tool which probably cannot read everything, only good for obvious stuff i guess). I disconnected the Sonar control unit and got some other codes related to Sonar. My parking sensors stopped working and got an alert on dash.


No, actually you proved something. By getting different codes with the unit disconnected, it means the ADAS was talking properly to the Sonar, so the original DTC had to be generated by the Sonar Controller marking its own internal failure. Your Sonar Controller is a dead bug, your experiment clinches it. Even though the sensors seem to be working right, something inside the controller is broken or corrupt.


----------

